

Staples acquires Runa to face off against Amazon - plinkplonk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/02/staples-buys-runa-to-square-up-to-amazon-in-the-e-commerce-game-for-office-supplies/

======
plinkplonk
That makes two Clojure using startups acquired in one day.

